# Dax(of FTR) interested in WWE return, is not satisfied with how things have panned out in AEW.



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502810849790025732

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502815717124714501I'll give them this, they're not complacent. 😬


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All about that money lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking clown. He complained in WWE. Complaining again in AEW. Maybe you’re just not that good after all Dax. If I was Tony Khan I would put him on Dark until his contract runs out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Fucking clown. He complained in WWE. Complaining again in AEW. Maybe you’re just not that good after all Dax. If I was Tony Khan I would put him on Dark until his contract runs out.


Maybe both companies are kinda shitty?

It’s perfectly possible that both AEW and WWE are failing at tag team wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Almost certainly in character.

And as a character, why would he be satisfied with his AEW run so far?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol FTR are clowns, I'd be happy to see them gone from wrestling. Just fat doughy pieces of shit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Maybe both companies are kinda shitty?
> 
> It’s perfectly possible that both AEW and WWE are failing at tag team wrestling.


FTR put crowds to sleep since day one. No one gives a shit about them. At some point you gotta figure out how to put yourself over. They can’t. They have absolutely no charisma and honestly, most of their matches have been pretty damn boring and their strenght is suppose to be tag team wrestling? Yeah right…


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> FTR put crowds to sleep since day one. No one gives a shit about them. At some point you gotta figure out how to put yourself over. They can’t. They have absolutely no charisma and honestly, most of their matches have been pretty damn boring and their strenght is suppose to be tag team wrestling? Yeah right…


Didn't they have a banger match with Mox and Punk a few weeks ago that had the crowd rocking wild?

Far from boring. They're by and far the best tag team in the world.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> FTR put crowds to sleep since day one. No one gives a shit about them. At some point you gotta figure out how to put yourself over. They can’t. They have absolutely no charisma and honestly, most of their matches have been pretty damn boring and their strenght is suppose to be tag team wrestling? Yeah right…


They had good matches with SCU, Bucks, Darby and Sting, Omega and Hangman and are can usually make guys look better than they are by their selling. (See both of their matches with Sting). I’d much prefer to see them wrestle over guys who can’t even do the most basic of wrestling moves, which AEW has way too many of.

The reason why no one gives a fuck about them is because they’ve been booked like shit. In WWE they were comedy fodder and in AEW they’re only there to put over people. Why would anyone care about FTR? They get their asses kicked every week and then go for weeks without a match.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

It is not shocking that some wrestlers want to move to WWE and some want to join AEW. Either promotion can bury some of its roster.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Idk what it is about them, they can put on a damn good match, but I don't care for them. If he want's to leave good for him. But the only other team I can think of that's less interesting to me is 2.0. Maybe they could try their luck full time in Mexico or Japan?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I would be happy never seeing FTR again, absolute snore.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love FTR. Not as much as I love the Briscoes, but I like their classic style. And I think they've been treated pretty well by AEW, a company that is always juggling its talent.


Regularly on TV, moreso than the underused Santana/Ortiz even.
Given a near instant tag title reign (this is relevant as AEW doesn't usually hand guys belts quickly) before mainstays like Lucha Brothers, Bucks and Santana/Ortiz.
Ended the reign of Kenny/Hangman, two singles stars.
Placed in a leading heel faction with MJF.
Have feuded with AEW's other top three perma-teams (Bucks, Santana/Ortiz, Lucha Brothers) as well as the current champions (Jurassics).
Headlined Double or Nothing 2021 in Stadium Stampede.
Were in the first ever Blood & Guts match on a TV special.
Also hold the AAA tag belts which allows them to work Triplemania for a good pay day.
Even though they lost to them, they've been given 'feature' matches on big shows against Darby/Sting and Mox/Punk.
Dax was allowed to headline Dynamite as a singles wrestler against PAC on a go-home show right before a PPV.
Dax was also in the match against Jericho with Mike Tyson at ringside.
Besides Kenny Omega, one of them (I forget who made the pin) is the only person to pin Christian in AEW.
Option remains open for them to appear in NJPW via AEW when everything is normal again, something they've spoken about wanting and something that would not happen if they were back in WWE.

On the flip side:


Didn't get the series against the Bucks they were apparently promised.
Tag title reign was the shortest of any team to date and no second reign yet.
Have lost a fair number of matches, but then again so has every tag team in the company at this point.
Briscoes feud promised to be one of the best tag feuds in years, but politics (Briscoes being persona non grata by Warner apparently) have stood in the way.

I think the tweets are mainly in-character anyway and while imperfect, AEW's tag scene is much better than WWE's.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Cody was only the first of many. More and more people will be seeing through AEW sooner than later. The narrative that everything is awesome in AEW will begin to crumble. Great to see!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Fucking clown. He complained in WWE. Complaining again in AEW. Maybe you’re just not that good after all Dax. If I was Tony Khan I would put him on Dark until his contract runs out.


Maybe he's being let down by both companies.

WWE only cares about its tag division when they have a guy like Orton in there.

AEW dont seem to really care about their tag division at all.

Sadly for him, the grass wasn't greener on the other side, and the grass isn't any greener on what is now the other side either.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

maybe they need another dozen matches with the botcha brothers?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

No surprise

Wrestlers sign to take advantage of the money mark financially and don't really care what the creative is, but eventually they will get tired of the poor creative and booking of the money mark that they will at least talk to WWE and see if there is any interest. We'll hear the same news about Moxley this year and eventually Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho will have interest in returning once their contracts end

The only one that is almost 100% certain to never talk to Vince again is CM Punk


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Teemu™ said:


> Cody was only the first of many. More and more people will be seeing through AEW sooner than later. The narrative that everything is awesome in AEW will begin to crumble. Great to see!!


Why are you rooting against AEW, lol?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> FTR put crowds to sleep since day one. No one gives a shit about them. At some point you gotta figure out how to put yourself over. They can’t. They have absolutely no charisma and honestly, most of their matches have been pretty damn boring and their strenght is suppose to be tag team wrestling? Yeah right…


The fans mark out for charisma vacuums all the time though. 

As for their matches. They're not just another couple of failed gymnasts. Its sad that these failed gymnasts have ruined Pro Wrestling to the point where fans find any match that isn't just a series of retarded overly choreographed spots as boring.

We dont get stories told in the ring, selling, drama, any of that any more in matches because the fans just react to dumber and dumber flippy shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They failed in WWE and have been only moderately successful in AEW. Maybe the problem is them?


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

We complain hard
All day all night
All my proud southern people who ready to complain say
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dax really is a top level talent IMO. His singles matches on Dynamite have been main event caliber in terms of match quality, even without any story or build.

Maybe he feels like the Bucks used FTR and then buried them? They've barely been featured, which is strange considering their match quality.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hmmmm Dax, maybe it’s you?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Dude's a bald manlet. Exactly how far is he expecting himself to go? Seems like he's just about in the spot a guy with his look should be in. A meaningless midcard tag team hand that gives room to the actual stars. I'm sorry, but the world is cruel. Next.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I notice people keep pointing out the amazing matches Dax/FTR have but not any great segments or promos. Probably tells ya something.

Oh wait, there was that segment where they were shaving each other’s backs. 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I notice people keep pointing out the amazing matches Dax/FTR have but not any great segments or promos. Probably tells ya something.
> 
> Oh wait, there was that segment where they were shaving each other’s backs. 😂


No tag team in AEW is having good segments

Darby and Sting sit in the dark and do very little unless Sting is being offered money to sell Darby to Andrade (?)

Butcher and Blade stand in the stairwell looking as stupid as ever.


Christian and his two sons stand in the back and say nothing of note when they’re not getting attacked by insert heel team

Young Bucks are usually doing bad comedy that nobody outside of the 100k people who watch their shitty YouTube show even get.

Dork Order, same as above.

Santana and Ortiz had a good segment with Jericho but it was immediately undone when they lost back to back weeks in shitty battle royals and then went back to being Jericho’s stooges for a week before being humbled by Jericho and the shitty 2.0.

FTR has been pretty meh in AEW but let’s not pretend that AEW has a bunch of tag teams doing epic segments weekly


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

La Parka said:


> No tag team in AEW is having good segments
> 
> Darby and Sting sit in the dark and do very little unless Sting is being offered money to sell Darby to Andrade (?)
> 
> ...


Yeah but in the case of vets like Sting and Christian, I know they can cut promos that range from passable to pretty damn good depending on how enthusiastic they are about it. With FTR, they had the same issues in WWE of being the Brain Busters without the charisma/mic skills that Tully/Arn showed in the late 80s. When the same problems emerge no matter where you go, eventually the problem is probably the employee.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This just feels like it'll be a vehicle for some of you to say "see, AEW is just as shit as WWE," or something of the sort. 

Otherwise, makes sense that some talent in AEW wouldn't be happy honestly, given how many people they've signed and how they are struggling to use everybody. FTR's problem is that even though they are great wrestlers, they've always been kinda one dimensional, and most of the time their characters only are mostly due to who they are around, like the Pinnacle. 

Granted, going back to WWE isn't a guarantee of anything good, especially since they haven't cared all that much about their tag division until recently with how Raw has been good thanks to RKBro and Alpha Academy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fact is, not a single AEW fan is buying a ticket to see FTR. Fans buy a ticket to see Punk, Sting, Darby, MJF, Jericho, etc. No one gives a flying fuck about FTR. When it comes to the tag team division, people can hate on the Bucks all they want, but they still pulled off two classics last year: the one against Omega and Page at Revolution and the cage match at All Out. FTR will have a good match here and there but the truth is, they need some popular opponents in order for the crowd to care.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> This just feels like it'll be a vehicle for some of you to say "see, AEW is just as shit as WWE," or something of the sort.
> 
> Otherwise, makes sense that some talent in AEW wouldn't be happy honestly, given how many people they've signed and how they are struggling to use everybody. FTR's problem is that even though they are great wrestlers, they've always been kinda one dimensional, and most of the time their characters only are mostly due to who they are around, like the Pinnacle.
> 
> Granted, going back to WWE isn't a guarantee of anything good, especially since they haven't cared all that much about their tag division until recently with how Raw has been good thanks to RKBro and Alpha Academy.



This is true but FTR are kinda in the middle of the list of talent with legitimate gripes about booking. They came in and quickly got the tag team titles, albeit it was a brief reign. They got a manager and rubbed elbows regularly with some of the bigger stars in the company.

Compare that to the likes of people like Jay Lethal, Tony Nese, Ruby Soho and probably soon Keith Lee who are mostly dwelling on the secondary shows after briefly being featured on Dynamite.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

they are a good tag team but with the size of the roster its hard to keep everyone involved and relevant. they had their 15 minutes of fame in AEW maybe its time to move on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are at least in AEW respectfully professional looking. Weren't they portrayed as a joke in their end of WWE run?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

To me personally they have been presented much better in AEW. Have had lots of great matches. But if they are not satisfied.. they can always go back to dressing like clowns or be a joke goon squad for Corbin.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

La Parka said:


> They had good matches with SCU, Bucks, Darby and Sting, Omega and Hangman and are can usually make guys look better than they are by their selling. (See both of their matches with Sting). I’d much prefer to see them wrestle over guys who can’t even do the most basic of wrestling moves, which AEW has way too many of.
> 
> The reason why no one gives a fuck about them is because they’ve been booked like shit. In WWE they were comedy fodder and in AEW they’re only there to put over people. Why would anyone care about FTR? They get their asses kicked every week and then go for weeks without a match.


Yep. I mean I remember early in Dynamite all the AEW tag teams were doing spot fest circus acts and when FTR came in they were a breath of fresh air. They were two no non-sense badasses who wrestled properly. We expected big things for them and forming Pinnacle was sort of that. But they have been lost in the shuffle since. I mean if you want them to be modern days Tully and Arn then book then this way. Tully and Arn were featured in a very important way on TBS back in the day. They were intimidating and scared the living Hell out people by attacking them, with the promos, etc....

I mean even though Dax is starting to annoy me, I get it his annoyance. Simple fact is, AEW has too many talent and too many are not used or not used enough. The best they've done so far has been when Tully did a semi shoot on Arn Anderson and FTR attacked the Rock N Roll Express. This was pure old school Arn-Tully Horsemen style. It was so brilliant from Tully's promo to the attack. It actually took good writing to come up with that. But like everything AEW took a fall in angles and writing at some point....If they should just have continued giving them good stuff to work with, there would have been no issues.


----------



## Elitest (11 mo ago)

ftr have been treated far better in AEW than WWE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m surprised so many people here are hard on FTR. They are very old school which is what a lot want.

personally i think this is kayfabe. They have mentioned going after redragon and bucks again and wanting to win the titles again

so, course they aren’t ‘happy’

then again, they might just not be happy, in which case i’ll bid them a sad farewell - they’re an ok to good tag team


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Also some context i guess


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502813069025628160


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol as if WWE would ever want these dorks back again. They have zero appeal and are so vanilla and plain you cant even market one of them as a singles star after the eventual injury.

The only reason they made it was because NXT was hiring anybody at the time and they somehow convinced a legion of marks they were old school tough guys that didnt need to work a young cuck style to begin with.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Almost certainly in character.
> 
> And as a character, why would he be satisfied with his AEW run so far?


I love this.

WWE Star talks badly about WWE - "SEE GUYS! THE FED SUCKS! WWE IS THE WORST"

AEW Star talks badly about AEW - "This is almost certainly in character. How could anyone be upset in the Dub?"

---

FTR has had just one match on Dynamite this year and generally lose. This is after Tony most likely told them they'd be one of the better utilised teams in AEW.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Again to be fair to them they are a great tag team performer.. but outside of that, theyre bland..but still hall of famers who are there to put kver tag team stars


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Can we trade these guys for the Briscoes yet? Their constant complaining is way more offensive than some tweets from a decade ago that I never even read


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Almost certainly in character.
> 
> And as a character, why would he be satisfied with his AEW run so far?


*Why would he be satisfied in real life with how his character is portrayed? *


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

We will start seeing more of this naturally due to how many wrestlers have been signed to AEW.

There just isn't enough time for them all and it seems to be impacting the tag teams and the mid card guys the most.

If he wants to leave then good luck to him but realistically it would have to be going to Japan to get the success he wants while still being in a sizable promotion as WWE would just see them lost in a shuffle.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't blame him FTR is the best tag team. The current tag team champions are boring. FTR needs a long term run with the belts. They are fantastic workers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love this.
> 
> WWE Star talks badly about WWE - "SEE GUYS! THE FED SUCKS! WWE IS THE WORST"
> 
> ...


they’ve been on 4 tv shows this year

They also had promo times





__





Dax Harwood: Profile & Match Listing - Internet Wrestling Database (IWD)


Discover information about Dax Harwood and view their match history at the Internet Wrestling Database



www.profightdb.com


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they’ve been on 4 tv shows this year
> 
> They also had promo times
> 
> ...


4 TV shows 3 losses and left off the PPV entirely.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

It makes perfect sense since both companies suck at character building and story line booking, especially AEW. In WWE he would have been dressing like a clown with the new gimmick they had for The Revival. In AEW they were buried by the Young Bucks, the worst acrobat cheer leading tag team in the business and haven't done anything high profile while in the company. At this point you might as well go wherever the money is if you can't get enjoyment from the artistic aspect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 4 TV shows 3 losses and left off the PPV entirely.


so wins and losses matter now?

next you’ll point to the rankings  

4 matches is what most tag teams have done this year so far btw


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Some wrestlers just need to know their place and accept it. They will be much happier.

Not everyone can be the young bucks


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The fans mark out for charisma vacuums all the time though.
> 
> As for their matches. They're not just another couple of failed gymnasts. Its sad that these failed gymnasts have ruined Pro Wrestling to the point where fans find any match that isn't just a series of retarded overly choreographed spots as boring.
> 
> We dont get stories told in the ring, selling, drama, any of that any more in matches because the fans just react to dumber and dumber flippy shit.


To be honest they didn’t connect on wwe either.

Raw tag teams at their best have always been singles guys put together and made into good tv. Kane and RVD, Booker and RVD, Booker and Goldust, Riddle and Orton, Kane and Bryan, Big Show and Miz, Jericho and Big Show, and the list goes on … it’s a formula that has always worked for Raw and drew money while offering them a chance to make a singles feud down the line .. you don’t break that cycle for FTR.

They don’t work on SD because they aren’t that good and over. It’s not because SD doesn’t use traditional teams. SD has always gotten traditional teams over. The Guerreros got over. Shelton and Haas got over. MNM got over. New Day got over and made millions. The USO’s got over long before Roman touched SD and started moving merchandise and getting the crowd into what they did with the Uso Pen stick. Street Profits got madly over on SD. At a certain point you have to look at them and say maybe they need to learn how to work a crowd. it ain’t even about flips and gymnastics as the Usos work he simplest way there is yet control any crowd. 

In AEW they stick out because they don’t really fit, but they have been booked good accolade wise. They just aren’t oh look at me types.

My suggestion for them to stand out would be go to Impact. Gallows and Anderson couldnt stick out on raw and we’re just there when the door was open and didn’t stand out in AEW. But in impact, they work around a lot of that and only highlight what makes their tv talent look good.

if you go to NWA you’re not original as your whole stick is you’re old school. You got to roh and you’re still booked by Tony and whatever his vision is. Vince isn’t bringing you back to NXT because youre not loyal good soldiers like Dolph and Mandy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They failed in WWE and have been only moderately successful in AEW. Maybe the problem is them?


At this point I’m going to say Trips is the problem. Black, Andrade, FTR, Neville all were just meh in either company and Russev is basically at the same ceiling he had in wwe too. He found a lot of talent that were good hands, made them feel great and special, and they all go book me better I’m a star no matter where they are. He honestly had a better eye for women talent.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

But I thought AEW was perfect and full of pixie dust everywhere?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I swear all Bald FTR does is fucking moan.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I love FTR. Not as much as I love the Briscoes, but I like their classic style. And I think they've been treated pretty well by AEW, a company that is always juggling its talent.
> 
> 
> Regularly on TV, moreso than the underused Santana/Ortiz even.
> ...


You've hit the nail on the head here. 

I still think there's plenty of chance for growth with them. They've certainly been better used than their time on the main roster and actually appear to be a credible team, for the first time since NXT.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Is anyone genuinely surprised by this?

FTR and PNP have been criminally under-utilised. I believe Cash’s arm injury might’ve had an impact on FTR, but either way.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I don’t dislike FTR, but they don’t interest me either. They’re just …there. I’d not miss them, they just don’t really hit my radar.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Is anyone genuinely surprised by this?
> 
> FTR and PNP have been criminally under-utilised. I believe Cash’s arm injury might’ve had an impact on FTR, but either way.


I agree.

Unfortunately for Dax though recently he comes across like that guy in office meetings that moans about stuff all the time to the point that when he has valid criticisms and plausible solutions it goes over peoples heads.

Another one that should probably leave Twitter or let somebody else handle his account.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

wwetna1 said:


> To be honest they didn’t connect on wwe either.
> 
> Raw tag teams at their best have always been singles guys put together and made into good tv. Kane and RVD, Booker and RVD, Booker and Goldust, Riddle and Orton, Kane and Bryan, Big Show and Miz, Jericho and Big Show, and the list goes on … it’s a formula that has always worked for Raw and drew money while offering them a chance to make a singles feud down the line .. you don’t break that cycle for FTR.
> 
> ...


I still would be intrigued by what Corgan would do with them. They have good tag teams over there in the NWA but they don't have heel specialists like the Arn Anderson types. They could be pushed to the moon and matter more, 

Impact as well cause you have really manly tag teams that could do really stiff matches with them. I thought they would do well with AEW cause they would stand out among spot monkeys but I don't think AEW booking has patience to really do something cool with tag teams,


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> I still would be intrigued by what Corgan would do with them. They have good tag teams over there in the NWA but they don't have heel specialists like the Arn Anderson types. They could be pushed to the moon and matter more,
> 
> Impact as well cause you have really manly tag teams that could do really stiff matches with them. I thought they would do well with AEW cause they would stand out among spot monkeys but I don't think AEW booking has patience to really do something cool with tag teams,


If NWA can keep The Briscoes around too that would make a lot of sense.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

FTR is also an example of how pathetic the AEW tag division is, even compared to what WWE has/had a few years ago. FTR is the only interesting and professional feeling tag team that AEW has had since day one, with exception to the Hardyz now being there. Who are the Hardyz going to face after FTR that feel like a real tag team? A bunch of ex-WWE world title guys like Mox, Punk, Bryan who aren't real tag team specialists?

FTR were booked like trash in WWE and felt like nothing compared to the other teams at that time, yet in AEW they're the gold standard, sad.


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

The Revival were a channel changer.

WWE doesn't need them.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> FTR is also an example of how pathetic the AEW tag division is, even compared to what WWE has/had a few years ago. *FTR is the only interesting and professional feeling tag team that AEW has had since day one, with exception to the Hardyz now being there.* Who are the Hardyz going to face after FTR that feel like a real tag team? A bunch of ex-WWE world title guys like Mox, Punk, Bryan who aren't real tag team specialists?
> 
> FTR were booked like trash in WWE and felt like nothing compared to the other teams at that time, yet in AEW they're the gold standard, sad.


A bad take, because AEW have Santana and Ortiz, Acclaimed, Lucha bros, Young Bucks (as much as I don’t like them, they are a popular team), PvP. The rest I would agree with - nobody cares about 2.0, Red Dragon, and the YouTube tag teams.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> A bad take, because AEW have Santana and Ortiz, Acclaimed, Lucha bros, Young Bucks (as much as I don’t like them, they are a popular team), PvP. The rest I would agree with - nobody cares about 2.0, Red Dragon, and the YouTube tag teams.


I see what you're saying and agree with some of it bt none of those teams feel interesting or come off as professional real tag teams though, regardless of if the Bucks are popular with the AEW die hard fanbase. AEW doesn't have any teams outside The Hardyz and FTR that feel like well...The Hardyz, Dudleyz, Edge/Christian, APA, The Shield, etc. Hell, they don't even have really bad teams that people like and can move merch like The New Day. I'm not suggesting Santana and Ortiz are jobbers, but they don't feel like anything important and are the lesser left over members from LAX. Acclaimed is mildly entertaining on a AEW Dark level, but main show quality? The only thing I enjoyed Penta in was Pentagon Dark in Lucha Underground. The Young Bucks are wrestling cosplayers of ultimate warrior meets the Hardy Boyz with really really bad cheer leader acrobat bad comedy, so most people outside of the AEW die hards don't even take them seriously.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I thought they were pretty boring in WWE, haven't paid attention to them in AEW, maybe NWA or somewhere else would suit them better.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Teemu™ said:


> Cody was only the first of many. More and more people will be seeing through AEW sooner than later. The narrative that everything is awesome in AEW will begin to crumble. Great to see!!


Absolutely. We should want a monopoly by the WWE so people like Cody and FTR don’t leave to begin with. It’s so much better for the performers to have no other viable alternatives.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> I see what you're saying and agree with some of it bt none of those teams feel interesting or come off as professional real tag teams though, regardless of if the Bucks are popular with the AEW die hard fanbase. AEW doesn't have any teams outside The Hardyz and FTR that feel like well...The Hardyz, Dudleyz, Edge/Christian, APA, The Shield, etc. Hell, they don't even have really bad teams that people like and can move merch like The New Day. I'm not suggesting Santana and Ortiz are jobbers, but they don't feel like anything important and are the lesser left over members from LAX. Acclaimed is mildly entertaining on a AEW Dark level, but main show quality? The only thing I enjoyed Penta in was Pentagon Dark in Lucha Underground. The Young Bucks are wrestling cosplayers of ultimate warrior meets the Hardy Boyz with really really bad cheer leader acrobat bad comedy, so most people outside of the AEW die hards don't even take them seriously.


The problem is that you’ve got all these tag teams with a shit ton of potential. I think you are getting confused with good tag teams and poor booking.

And I find people who use “most fans think” are a bit dumb because we cannot know the opinion of the fans without actually looking at all of the metrics. And we don’t have access to those.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why would he be satisfied in real life with how his character is portrayed? *


Who knows. I don't know him in real life.

The thread just reminds me of when MJF complains on social media and people believe it to be a shoot.

For all the talk of kayfabe being dead, its amazing how many people in AEW have wrestling fans believing in something legit.

But of course the tweet is in character.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502814879778017280
Hashtag. Heel.

I notice that tweet was conveniently left out of the OP.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> The problem is that you’ve got all these tag teams with a shit ton of potential. I think you are getting confused with good tag teams and poor booking.
> 
> And I find people who use “most fans think” are a bit dumb because we cannot know the opinion of the fans without actually looking at all of the metrics. And we don’t have access to those.


I'm not confusing good tag teams with poor booking, I said that there aren't any teams that feel professional or interesting outside of FTR/Hardyz. There may be some that have potential but with terrible booking and no character development none of them come across as interesting and they all feel like indie performers at best within an indie company with a big budget that doesn't feel professional pertaining to the other teams.

I'm not concerned with what most fans think, especially the AEW diehard fan base, but if you're referencing my comments on the Young Bucks its simple: If they were in demand and super over they would have been in WWE at some point and pushed like they mattered. They're glorified indie acrobats that got popular in Japan and damn near tanked ROH when they came to the states during their time there. It's no surprise we have heard from Britt Baker, MJF and Wardlow that WWE has shown interest in them yet 95% of the rest of the AEW roster has no interest from WWE. There's very limited homegrown star power or talent that is worthwhile, it's mostly indie jobbers, indie acrobats and The Elite guys.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> I'm not confusing good tag teams with poor booking,* I said that there aren't any teams that feel professional or interesting outside of FTR/Hardyz*. There may be some that have potential but with terrible booking and no character development none of them come across as interesting and they all feel like indie performers at best within an indie company with a big budget that doesn't feel professional pertaining to the other teams.
> 
> I'm not concerned with what most fans think, especially the AEW diehard fan base, but if you're referencing my comments on the Young Bucks its simple: If they were in demand and super over they would have been in WWE at some point and pushed like they mattered. They're glorified indie acrobats that got popular in Japan and damn near tanked ROH when they came to the states during their time there. It's no surprise we have heard from Britt Baker, MJF and Wardlow that WWE has shown interest in them yet 95% of the rest of the AEW roster has no interest from WWE. There's very limited homegrown star power or talent that is worthwhile, it's mostly indie jobbers, indie acrobats and The Elite guys.


And that’s where we can agree to disagree. Santana and Ortiz, for example, are the definition of professional and dynamic tag teams that have not had a fair shot at reaching for the glass ceiling. And they might seem boring to you but that’s because they’ve been booked like that. Wait till you see what they can achieve without being shackled to Jericho.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t blame them. AEW has dropped the ball with them. They’re excellent in the ring, can talk, they have attitude and they’re believable in how they act. Outside of that initial run after they debuted, they’ve been kind of buried. Haven’t done jack shit. They’ve been on YouTube as much as they’ve been on TV, don’t have any memorable feuds that stick out either. 

TK finds all the time in the world for Best Friends, Orange Cassidy and 2.0 but FTR has had trouble making it to TV consistently.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The fact that DAX believes in his mind that FTR is the greatest tag team of this generation is absolutely hilarious. 😂😂😂


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Who knows. I don't know him in real life.
> 
> The thread just reminds me of when MJF complains on social media and people believe it to be a shoot.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm pretty sure Dax specifically likes doing this kind of stuff on twitter. I don't use twitter so I couldn't find them, but I've seen similar tweets from him pop up on Reddit before and they're often this same kind of tone. 100% in-character.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Almost certainly in character.
> 
> And as a character, why would he be satisfied with his AEW run so far?


I don’t get how people don’t see this. Dax is protective of the business. He’s working the Twittersphere. If the money and situations were right, of course he should go back, and as a COMPETITOR, why should he be happy with only winning the titles once so far? He is supposed to sell you on the idea that he and Cash have been trying to win the tag titles every week and keep coming up short in big moments.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t get how people don’t see this. Dax is protective of the business. He’s working the Twittersphere. If the money and situations were right, of course he should go back, and as a COMPETITOR, why should he be happy with only winning the titles once so far? He is supposed to sell you on the idea that he and Cash have been trying to win the tag titles every week and keep coming up short in big moments.


People want to believe something that's not there.

Which funnily enough is the whole point of wrestling in a way.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but firing Tully means he is face now right? So kayfabe wise the tweet makes little sense right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but firing Tully means he is face now right? So kayfabe wise the tweet makes little sense right?


*Not necessarily. Usually the person who gets kicked out of a faction is the defacto face due to the sympathy factor:
Farooq being removed from the Nation
The Rock being fired from the Corporation
Randy Orton getting dumped out of Evolution, etc.*


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Think those tweets need context, a lot of people making assumptions


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Not necessarily. Usually the person who gets kicked out of a faction is the defacto face due to the sympathy factor:
> Farooq being removed from the Nation
> The Rock being fired from the Corporation
> Randy Orton getting dumped out of Evolution, etc.*


True. Also factoring in that them falling out made fuck all sense. Unless Tully does what Jim should have done from day jump and manages the briscoes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dax is one to troll on Twitter to get people talking (and it somehow always works). Also to point out, FTR left WWE because they didn't think the Tag Team Division was being treated well enough in WWE. Well, even after an awesome 3 Way Tag on Raw this past week, WWE's mentality with the Tag Division really hasn't changed.

AEW ain't perfect but if there's one thing they do much better than WWE it's treating the Tag Division with more spotlight and respect. Plus they can do other shows on the Indies if they choose.

Not so say FTR wouldn't consider going back to WWE if they were given a call and were free agents. But I don't put much stock into what Dax is saying now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Dax is one to troll on Twitter to get people talking (and it somehow always works). Also to point out, FTR left WWE because they didn't think the Tag Team Division was being treated well enough in WWE. Well, even after an awesome 3 Way Tag on Raw this past week, WWE's mentality with the Tag Division really hasn't changed.
> 
> AEW ain't perfect but if there's one thing they do much better than WWE it's treating the Tag Division with more spotlight and respect. Plus they can do other shows on the Indies if they choose.
> 
> Not so say FTR wouldn't consider going back to WWE if they were given a call and were free agents. But I don't put much stock into what Dax is saying now.


*Putting 7 jobber tag teams on TV every week with no real purpose is about as effective as 7 rematches involving at least one team no one cares about. People are incorrectly equivocating usage to efficacy. No one wants to see jobber battle royals with 16 tag teams. No one wants to see an 8 man clusterfuck featuring The Butcher and The Blade, Bear County, The Dumb Fucks, and The Ass Boys while FTR is jacking off on Dark for 3 months. It's sloppy and there's no investment whatsoever in what's on screen. That's why they tank viewers every week. No one wanted to see Hangman and Adam Cole in a clusterfuck with Dork Order geeks.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think what you see of FTR on tv is not much different than real life. They are old school and cranky. They probably do want more money and more championships. Isn't that what the business used to be about?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Yeah but in the case of vets like Sting and Christian, I know they can cut promos that range from passable to pretty damn good depending on how enthusiastic they are about it. With FTR, they had the same issues in WWE of being the Brain Busters without the charisma/mic skills that Tully/Arn showed in the late 80s. When the same problems emerge no matter where you go, eventually the problem is probably the employee.


And the Brainbusters had the GOAT to talk for them. As good as Anderson is on the mic...he and Tully had Heenan to talk for them (as well as the accumulated heat that Bobby had built up). It’s like having Palpatine manage you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Not necessarily. Usually the person who gets kicked out of a faction is the defacto face due to the sympathy factor:
> Farooq being removed from the Nation
> The Rock being fired from the Corporation
> Randy Orton getting dumped out of Evolution, etc.*


I mean the thing is, FTR talked about wrestling for their family and their loved ones. Tully was on about winning championships and being on top. I’d say Tully looked like the asshole in this situation.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

It's telling.. again that FTR's best stuff was when they were in NXT... their feud with American Alpha and DIY were easily some of the best matches that they've ever had.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

La Parka said:


> No tag team in AEW is having good segments
> 
> Darby and Sting sit in the dark and do very little unless Sting is being offered money to sell Darby to Andrade (?)
> 
> ...


AEW tag division is easily most over-rated part of company.

Its basically filler midcard stuff with little to no storylines and bunch of matches where everyone gets their shit in. Even the Bucks entire AEW run has been meh after memorable ROH/NJPW run

Vince doesn't give shit about tag team wrestling but when he does he makes it key part of show like Gable/Otis and Orton/Riddle or New Day vs Usos


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

FTR was only brought in so the Bucks could beat them and bury them. That much is obvious. Of course FTR can´t be happy with that


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

FTR using the whole "we're classic tag-team wrestling" as a veneer for being dull was a cute magic trick at first, but the truth is they're not old-school nor classic. They're just two unremarkable wrestlers that don't look intimidating, don't execute well, and don't even feel like they have much chemistry after all these years with one another. 

This isn't a WWE thing and as seen isn't an AEW thing. This is an example of two guys that make better fans than they do in-ring talent. Sucks to suck.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

all the criticism of them just comes off as "they don't do enough flips or bad comedy".


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe if you weren’t a generic, midget, create a wrestler piece of shit with no charisma, your career would have turned out differently


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Some receipts please from the ‘not everything is rainbows’ folk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503028009657319424


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

... And so it begins.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

These two clowns love to run their mouth. They were a bust in WWE and now a bust AEW. Good Riddance


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

They are a nobody tag team 😂 failed in WWE miserably, complete charisma vaccums. If I was TK and my employee was sending out tweets like this, I’d fire his ass.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kayfabe ain’t dead


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

They are tight with Edge so even with the debacle of being granted releases they might be allowed back to WWE. They won't be anything other than lackeys or jobbers though.

"The new bushwackers cometh" after current British Luke and butch are released


Razgriz said:


> It's telling.. again that FTR's best stuff was when they were in NXT... their feud with American Alpha and DIY were easily some of the best matches that they've ever had.


That era was some of my favourite tag wrestling of all time. Absolute bangers every takeover and in between. NxT UK tag sense wasn't far behind.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

toontownman said:


> They are tight with Edge so even with the debacle of being granted releases they might be allowed back to WWE. They won't be anything other than lackeys or jobbers though.
> 
> "The new bushwackers cometh" after current British Luke and butch are released
> 
> That era was some of my favourite tag wrestling of all time. Absolute bangers every takeover and in between. NxT UK tag sense wasn't far behind.



Heel Edge could use some new Edgeheads. The bald one may need a toupee though. 😂


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Lots of posts by people who almost never say anything positive about AEW. They might mark out during the live show threads but when the two hours are up on Dynamite it’s back to their regularly scheduled bad faith arguments.

FTR are almost NEVER on the Dark shows. All of this talk about being buried by people who don’t give angles a week before shitting o it. It’s always nice to see Cornette-endorsed put downs and his insincere in-character insults are what they use for their tired old trolling. Everyone is OBSESSED with exposing AEW for whatever they think it is trying to be. Christian and Edge are the corporate commercialized version of Alex Reynolds & John Silver. That is not a shot at either team either. The Dudleys could just as easily been Proud & Powerful. The Hardys are any modern nloejob tag team. They were over before the ladders but their popularity skyrocketed with the various TLC matches. Sure, those three teams are more over than the AEW tag teams.

All those three teams had to do was practically kill themselves to get the WWF crowds to love them. Two of those WWF tag team wrestlers prematurely retired….for several years before returning. They aren’t your father’s E&C in 2022 that’s for sure. They can’t sustain their former popularity without chair shots to the head and The Hardys have been physically shells of their younger self. The Dudleys were so irrelevant to the formula. Any pudgy experienced brawling tag team could take their place. The “comedy” of Too Cool wouldn’t make the cutting room floor in a bad episode of BTE. The APA were all backstage skits and faked bar fights. They were good in that role but that hardly endorses their ability as a tag team in the ring. They beat up Public Enemy…that doesn’t help the alleged tag team division WWE had from 1999-2001.

T&A obviously became all about Trish. The creepy table fetishists got their jollies a lot more back then. That isn’t a part of wrestling anyone should be missing…but fans online still do.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe he just sucks and is overstimating himself


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I mean the thing is, FTR talked about wrestling for their family and their loved ones. Tully was on about winning championships and being on top. I’d say Tully looked like the asshole in this situation.


*They work for MJF by choice. They are in no position to take the moral high ground.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol so many of you so easily worked. Funny seeing people try to use this as confirmation bias for their personal feelings while clearly missing the fact that this is in kayfabe. Of course they’re in character they have been treated well in AEW. If you think that FTR have been treated like shit on a 2 hour show with one pair of tag titles then you’re a silly rabbit. Everyone can’t be champion and whoever isn’t is automatically treated bad? I would bet money that they are loving their AEW run. They’ll probably be the first 2 time tag champs. 

The only top tier tag team that have been “underutilized” are Santana and Ortiz, and even then they have been involved in some of the best and biggest angles on the show. (Parking Lot Brawl, Blood and Guts, Stadium Stampede) Now they’re with Kingston after a Jericho heel turn and are set for a huge push. So them being underutilized also has a huge asterisk.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They work for MJF by choice. They are in no position to take the moral high ground.*


very true. tbh i imagine that we are both right. i think Tully will align with Jericho Appreciation Society while FTR continue being heels


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol so many of you so easily worked. Funny seeing people try to use this as confirmation bias for their personal feelings while clearly missing the fact that this is in kayfabe. Of course they’re in character they have been treated well in AEW. If you think that FTR have been treated like shit on a 2 hour show with one pair of tag titles then you’re a silly rabbit. Everyone can’t be champion and whoever isn’t is automatically treated bad? I would bet money that they are loving their AEW run. They’ll probably be the first 2 time tag champs.
> 
> The only top tier tag team that have been “underutilized” are Santana and Ortiz, and even then they have been involved in some of the best and biggest angles on the show. (Parking Lot Brawl, Blood and Guts, Stadium Stampede) Now they’re with Kingston after a Jericho heel turn and are set for a huge push. So them being underutilized also has a huge asterisk.


They were WWE's first triple crown tag champs and won 3 tag titles between all the injuries and were even walking around with Orton when they left there annoyed. This could easily be a bit of truth thing from folk that have high standards for what they want to do and look like.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They were WWE's first triple crown tag champs and won 3 tag titles between all the injuries and were even walking around with Orton when they left there annoyed. This could easily be a bit of truth thing from folk that have high standards for what they want to do and look like.


No doubt I do believe that they naturally want more and see themselves as perfectionists, they see themselves as the best team in the world and want to stay on top like every other team, but that’s impossible when you have other teams that you want to get over and give accomplishments or title reigns to and they know that, Jurassic Express are getting their turn now and Santana and Ortiz are prolly next. Outside of the title picture they’ve worked with the Lucha Bros, Jurassic Express, Punk, Sting, Darby, Blood and Guts, etc. Some of the takes in this thread are laughable I mean what else do you want them to do when they’re not holding tag gold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Razgriz said:


> It's telling.. again that FTR's best stuff was when they were in NXT... their feud with American Alpha and DIY were easily some of the best matches that they've ever had.


Yeah, they absolutely need a pure baby face team to really show their best work.

Their matches with American Alpha and DIY were fantastic. It was never going to be the case with the Bucks who are natural assholes.

Perhaps Jungle Express could have been that but outside of them, there isn't much bar the likes of Top Flight. Off the top of my head, anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> No doubt I do believe that they naturally want more and see themselves as perfectionists, they see themselves as the best team in the world and want to stay on top like every other team, but that’s impossible when you have other teams that you want to get over and give accomplishments or title reigns to and they know that, Jurassic Express are getting their turn now and Santana and Ortiz are prolly next. Outside of the title picture they’ve worked with the Lucha Bros, Jurassic Express, Punk, Sting, Darby, Blood and Guts, etc. Some of the takes in this thread are laughable I mean what else do you want them to do when they’re not holding tag gold


*We said they would be buried by the Young Bucks and they were, yet you still made excuses when they weren't used on TV for like 6 months. They would randomly show up to lose and disappear for 3 months and you still made excuses. They have one janky ass tag title reign and you act like they're getting a Dudley Boyz 2000 push. Anything to justify AEW's mediocrity.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The idiot talks about himself like he’s Bret Hart.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> No doubt I do believe that they naturally want more and see themselves as perfectionists, they see themselves as the best team in the world and want to stay on top like every other team, but that’s impossible when you have other teams that you want to get over and give accomplishments or title reigns to and they know that, Jurassic Express are getting their turn now and Santana and Ortiz are prolly next. Outside of the title picture they’ve worked with the Lucha Bros, Jurassic Express, Punk, Sting, Darby, Blood and Guts, etc. Some of the takes in this thread are laughable I mean what else do you want them to do when they’re not holding tag gold


PnP have been probably next their entire run lol. But there's going to be more passive aggressive talk and tweet liking happening as the roster continues to grow.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dax man, maybe you're the problem? I love these guys as wrestlers, a proper throwback tag team - but if they can't inch the needle then perhaps it's something in their department they need to work on.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

If Dax takes his ball and fucks off, can we put Cash and Yuta together and call them... Two Wheeler.

Apologies if someone has said that in the previous 6 pages.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dax wants the fake Perry Saturn gimmick 😂


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NXT 2.0 don’t look so bland now does it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, I think this confirms he was working people into a shoot, brotha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503448366323220480


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Well, I think this confirms he was working people into a shoot, brotha.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503448366323220480


don’t bother

you’ve got the bad faith crowd in full swing - ‘something MUST be wrong’


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t bother
> 
> you’ve got the bad faith crowd in full swing - ‘something MUST be wrong’


He responded to his own tweet and it is perfect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503448980574945287


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> He responded to his own tweet and it is perfect.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503448980574945287


Sounds like he wants more for himself. Nothing wrong with that. I think we’ve all been in jobs that we enjoy but aspire for more. Hell, I’m in one right now. He could’ve definitely worded it better, but I get this feeling he’s worded it to trigger marks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dax reads the forum yall:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503448980574945287*


----------



## Hannah 18 (Apr 5, 2021)

toontownman said:


> They are tight with Edge so even with the debacle of being granted releases they might be allowed back to WWE. They won't be anything other than lackeys or jobbers though.
> 
> "The new bushwackers cometh" after current British Luke and butch are released
> 
> That era was some of my favourite tag wrestling of all time. Absolute bangers every takeover and in between. NxT UK tag sense wasn't far behind.


like edge has any power


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nothing brings more joy to me than knowing idiots on a forum being worked by soem wrestler haha.

Btw their match against Punk & Moxley was easily one of the best TV matches this year.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

So turns out he's fine with being at AEW he just wants to achieve more in his career


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm not interested in them no matter where they go.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Three years ago WWE had a bloated roster and AEW was the place that had seemingly unlimited opportunity and open “spots”. Now with the bloodletting at WWE and AEW signing so many new people and buying up smaller companies the roles are reversed. I think you will see a lot more jumps going the other way as the dynamic ebbs & flows.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Dax really is a top level talent IMO. His singles matches on Dynamite have been main event caliber in terms of match quality, even without any story or build.
> 
> Maybe he feels like the Bucks used FTR and then buried them? They've barely been featured, which is strange considering their match quality.


Top tier talent hahaha 

The word vanilla midget was invented for this guy.


----------

